# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Σεμινάρια nautilia.gr >  1ο Private Equity Συνέδριο

## Maroulis Nikos

*1**ο** Private Equity* *Συνέδριο**26 Οκτωβρίου 2010,**Γεννάδειος Σχολή (Αναπήρων Πολέμου 9) –Κολωνάκι.*http://*www.**private-**equity.**gr*
Η Financial Academy οργανώνει το 1ο Private Equity Forum στην Ελλάδα με σκοπό να γεφυρώσει τρεις κατηγορίες αντισυμβαλλόμενων πλευρών:
Τους *επενδυτές* (ιδιωτικά επενδυτικά κεφάλαια από την Ελλάδα και το εξωτερικό) που αναζητούν βιώσιμα και ανταγωνιστικά επιχειρηματικά μοντέλα,Τους ανήσυχους *entrepreneurs* ή/και επιχειρηματίες που βρίσκονται στην αναζήτηση στρατηγικών συνεργασιών και επενδυτικών κεφαλαίων, Την *πολιτεία* η οποία είναι υπεύθυνη να θέσει μία βιώσιμη και παράλληλα ανταγωνιστική "Πλατφόρμα Ανάπτυξης" της ελληνικής οικονομίας στη παγκόσμια αρένα προωθώντας την εξωστρέφεια, τη δημιουργικότητα, τη καινοτομία και την αύξηση της παραγωγικότητας.
Το συνέδριο με τίτλο "*Μετατρέποντας την Κρίση σε Ευκαιρίες για την Ελλάδα*" θέλει να αναδείξει τις τεράστιες ευκαιρίες που υπάρχουν για τη χώρα μας και συγκεκριμένα κατά την περίοδο της κρίσης. 
Η απαισιοδοξία που επικρατεί και διαμηνύεται από πολλά μέσα μαζικής ενημέρωσης δημιουργεί από τη φύση της ένα αρνητικό περιβάλλον. Δεν δίνεται όμως έμφαση στις τεράστιες ευκαιρίες που υπάρχουν για τους νέους επιχειρηματίες την τρέχουσα περίοδο.
Το συνέδριο έχει κύριο στόχο όχι μόνον να δημιουργήσει ένα περιβάλλον θετικών μηνυμάτων αλλά παράλληλα να προσανατολίσει τους ενδιαφερόμενους στις σωστές κατευθύνσεις για την επιχειρηματική τους δράση.
Μέσα από τα πάνελς και τις παρουσιάσεις αξιόλογων ομιλητών τόσο από την Ελλάδα όσο και από το εξωτερικό, θα έχετε τη δυνατότητα να μάθετε για τις τελευταίες εξελίξεις στη βιομηχανία των private equities, ευκαιρίες επενδύσεων την τρέχουσα περίοδο, τις τάσεις που επικρατούν καθώς και τους κλάδους που αναζητούν να επενδύσουν τα Private Equity Funds.
Επίσης, στο τελευταίο πάνελ-Συζήτηση Στρογγυλής Τραπέζης, με τη συμμετοχή παραγόντων του κράτους και της αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης καθώς και της αγοράς από την Ελλάδα και τη SiliconValley, θα τεθεί υπό συζήτηση όχι μόνο για το αν υπάρχει πλάνο μακροχρόνιας πολιτικής για τη *δημιουργία μίας βιώσιμης πλατφόρμας ανάπτυξης στην Ελληνική αγορά αλλά και πόσο ανταγωνίσιμη, καινοτόμα και πρωτοπόρα θα μπορούσε να είναι στο διεθνές περιβάλλον.* Είναι γνωστό ότι πέραν του να υπάρχει το εξαιρετικό ανθρώπινο δυναμικό που η χώρα μας διαθέτει, χρειάζεται και την κατάλληλη πλατφόρμα την οποία έχει υποχρέωση να “στήσει” η ελληνική κυβέρνηση και να υποστηρίζει η εκάστοτε αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση. 
Μερικά από τα θέματα που θα συζητηθούν και θα αναπτυχθούν στα πάνελς είναι τα παρακάτω:
Η βιομηχανία του Private Equity πριν και μετά την κρίση. Πως μπορούν τα Private Equity Funds να βοηθήσουν στην ανάπτυξη της χώρας; Μπορούν τα επενδυτικά κεφάλαια να βοηθήσουν αρχικές επιχειρηματικές ιδέες με υψηλό ρίσκο αλλά και υψηλότερη απόδοση;Κριτήρια για Ιδιωτικές Τοποθετήσεις. Επενδύσεις σε μικρά startups με μεγάλο ρίσκο ή σε "ώριμες" εταιρείες;Γεωγραφικές Τάσεις Επενδύσεων στην ευρύτερη περιοχή της Νότιας Ευρώπης Ποια είδους έρευνα οδηγεί την καινοτομία και σε ποιους κλάδους παγκοσμίως;Μοντέλα Επένδυσης νέων επιχειρηματικών δραστηριοτήτων στην Ελληνική Αγορά.Προβλήματα και Ευκαιρίες για ανάπτυξη start ups.Το Πολιτικό Πλαίσιο και η Νέα Πλατφόρμα Ανάπτυξης-Υπάρχει πλάνο από την πλευρά της κυβέρνησης για μία Βιώσιμη Πλατφόρμα Ανάπτυξης; Ποιος ο ρόλος των τραπεζών στη νέα πλατφόρμα ανάπτυξης; Συντηρητικός ή επιθετικός;
Παρακάτω παρατίθεται το πρόγραμμα του συνεδρίου 
*1ο Πάνελ :* *Τα Επιχειρηματικά Επενδυτικά Κεφάλαια ως Μοχλός Ανάπτυξης της Ελληνικής Οικονομίας*
§         “Επιχειρηματικά Κεφάλαια Συμμετοχών (Private Equity & Venture Capital)  στην Ελλάδα. Προοπτικές και Μέλλον”. *Πηλίτσης Λουκάς*. Επικεφαλής του Venture Capital & Private Equity. Τράπεζα Πειραιώς.
§         “Η σημασία των Venture Capital στα Αρχικά Στάδια της Επιχειρηματικής Δραστηριότητας. Η εμπειρία του Openfund”. *Φαρμάκη Τερέζα*. Μέλος του Δ.Σ. του OpenFund και CIO του Venture Capital & Private Equity - Τράπεζα Πειραιώς”
*§        * *“*Θεσμικοί Επενδυτές, Εξαγορές-Συγχωνεύσεις στην Κρίση*” Χαριτάκης Νικόλαος.* Αντιπρόεδρος και Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος του ΤΑΝΕΟ
§         “Επενδύοντας σε ένα μεταβαλλόμενο οικονομικό περιβάλλον. Οι παγκόσμιες προοπτικές για τη βιομηχανία του Private Equity και η σχέση του με άλλα asset classes στην Ελλάδα και τα Βαλκάνια σε ένα περιβάλλον χαμηλής ανάπτυξης.” *Γεωργιάδης Αναστάσιος*, Principal, Hermes GPE, Λονδίνο.

*2ο Πάνελ :* *Καινοτομία και Νέες Επιχειρήσεις (Innovation and Startups)*
§         “Από το εργαστήριο και την έρευνα στη μετατροπή ενός “breakthrough” προϊόντος στην ελληνική και ξένη αγορά. Προβλήματα και Ευκαιρίες”. *Καθ. Μήτκας Περικλής*. Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης. Τμήμα Ηλεκτρολόγων Μηχανικών και Μηχανικών Υπολογιστών. Πρώτο βραβείο σε σχετικό διαγωνισμό που πραγματοποιήθηκε στο Χάρβαρντ με το προϊόν* Mertacor*.
§         “Πετυχημένο Επιχειρηματικό Μοντέλο KORRES ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΠΡΟΪΟΝΤΑ. Επιχειρώντας εντός και εκτός της Ελληνικής Πραγματικότητας” *Κορρές Γιώργος*. Ιδρυτής KORRES ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΠΡΟΪΟΝΤΑ. 
§         “Ανταγωνιστικά Επιχειρηματικά Startups Μοντέλα στην ελληνική αγορά”. *Στρατάκης Δημήτρης.* Συνιδρυτής και Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος. U&S UNISMACK S.A.
§         “Μοντέλα Επένδυσης νέων επιχειρηματικών δραστηριοτήτων στην Ελληνική Αγορά.  Προβλήματα και Ευκαιρίες για ανάπτυξη start ups”.  *Παλαντζιάν Ονίκ.* Συνιδρυτής Capital Connect ΑΕ Διαχείρισης Αμοιβαίου Κεφαλαίου Επιχειρηματικών Συμμετοχών. 
*§        * “Από το Startup στην Ωρίμανση. Επιχειρώντας στην Παγκόσμια Αγορά” *Πάρθημος Γιώργος*, Ιδρυτής και CEOτης Miroamer στην Αυστραλία.

*3ο Πάνελ:* *Συζήτηση Στρογγυλής Τραπέζης: “Ο Ρόλος του Κράτους για την Καινοτομία και Ανάπτυξη στην Ελλάδα.* 
*Το Θεσμικό Πλαίσιο και η Νέα Πλατφόρμα Ανάπτυξης”*
*§        * “Ποιο είναι το πλάνο της κυβέρνησης για μία Νέα Βιώσιμη Πλατφόρμα Ανάπτυξης;” _Έχει προσκληθεί ομιλητής από την ελληνική κυβέρνηση. Αναμένεται επιβεβαίωση_
*§        * “Ανάπτυξη Ελληνικής Οικονομίας”. Νέας Δημοκρατία. * Έχει προσκληθεί ομιλητής από την αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση. Αναμένεται επιβεβαίωση*
§         “Ποιο ρόλο θα μπορούσαν να διαδραματίσουν οι τράπεζες στη νέα πλατφόρμα ανάπτυξης;” *Σιώκος**Σταύρος*, Ph.D. Επικεφαλήςτου Asset Management, Wealth Management & Private Equity. Τράπεζα Πειραιώς.
§         “Το Corallia ως καταλύτης Καινοτομίας: Η αναπτυξιακή πορεία του cluster Νάνο/Μικροηλεκτρονικής & Ενσωματωμένων Συστημάτων (mi-Cluster)” *Μακιός Βασίλης,* Ph.D. Υπεύθυνος της Μονάδας Corallia 
§         “Από την Καινοτομία στην Παγκόσμια Επιχειρηματική Αρένα” *Κατσιούλας Αθανάσιος*, Σύμβουλος σε Startups Entrepreneurs και VCs, Silicon Valley


To συνέδριο πραγματοποιείται με την υποστήριξη της *Πειραιώς* *Equity**Advisors** της* *Τράπεζας Πειραιώς*, της *ΝΟΚΙΑ* της *PEPSICO*και με υποστηρικτές το *Ελληνο-Αμερικανικό Εμπορικό Επιμελητήριο* και την *Ένωση Θεσμικών Επενδυτών.*

Το συνέδριο διοργανώνεται από τη FinancialAcademy η οποία ξεκίνησε τις δραστηριότητές της τον Ιούνιο του 2010 με σκοπό να παρέχει εκπαίδευση στους επαγγελματίες της αγοράς από άλλους καταξιωμένους επαγγελματίες που δραστηριοποιούνται είτε στην ελληνική αγορά είτε εκτός αυτής. Σκοπός της εταιρείας είναι να δημιουργήσει το κατάλληλο πεδίο γρήγορης επιμόρφωσης  γνωστικών αντικειμένων με σκοπό την εφαρμογή τους στην πράξη από τους συμμετέχοντες στα επιμορφωτικά σεμινάρια και συνέδρια.  

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες παρακαλούμε απευθυνθείτε στον κ. *Αθανάσιο Τριανταφυλλάκη* είτε στο info@financial-academy.gr είτε στο τηλέφωνο: +30 210 6846329

http://*www.**private-**equity.**gr*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

"Μετατρέποντας την Κρίση σε Ευκαιρίες για την Ελλάδα"
----------------
Το 1ο Private Equity Forum στην Αθήνα διοργανώνεται από την Financial-Academy.gr
την Τρίτη 26 Οκτωβρίου 2010  
Στο αμφιθέατρο της Γενναδείου Βιβλιοθήκης, στο Cotsen Hall:
Αναπήρων Πολέμου 9, Κολωνάκι.
3 ημέρες πριν το Συνέδριο - ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΕΣ ΘΕΣΕΙΣ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΙΜΕΣ
ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΟΣ ΑΡΙΘΜΟΣ ΘΕΣΕΩΝ - 199 EUR
Για τους Φοιτητές (Πτυχίο, Μεταπτυχιακό, Διδακτορικό) η τιμή ανέρχεται στα 50 EUR
----------------
Το συνέδριο θα εστιάσει στους τομείς της ιδιωτικής επένδυσης στην ελληνική αγορά και θα κινηθεί σε 3 διαφορετικούς πυλώνες:
&Oslash;  τα startups και τις υπάρχουσες επιχειρήσεις που απορροφούν τα επενδυτικά πακέτα προς ανάπτυξη,
&Oslash;  τα ιδιωτικά επενδυτικά κεφάλαια (private equity funds) τα οποία αναζητούν νέες επενδυτικές ευκαιρίες στο σημερινό δύσκολο περιβάλλον και 
&Oslash;  το θεσμικό περιβάλλον με τις τελευταίες πολιτικές πρωτοβουλίες με σκοπό τη δημιουργία ενός νέου μοντέλου βιώσιμης επιχειρηματικής ανάπτυξης.

Agenda
9.40 "Καλωσόρισμα" - Τζέλλος Παναγιώτης. Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος Financial Academy & Derivatives.gr
9.50 "Έναρξη Συνεδρίου" - Παναγιωτοπούλου Λίτσα. Ταμίας & Πρόεδρος Επιτροπής Καινοτομίας και Εκπαίδευσης. Ελληνο-Αμερικανικό Εμπορικό Επιμελητήριο
1ο Πάνελ : Τα Επιχειρηματικά Επενδυτικά Κεφάλαια ως Μοχλός Ανάπτυξης της Ελληνικής Οικονομίας
ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΤΗΣ ΠΑΝΕΛ: Τεσσαρομάτης Νικόλαος, Ph.D., Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος ΕΔΕΚΤ Asset Management & Καθηγητής Χρηματοοικονομικών ALBA Graduate Business School 
10.00 "Επιχειρηματικά Κεφάλαια Συμμετοχών (Private Equity & Venture Capital)  στην Ελλάδα. Προοπτικές και Μέλλον". Πηλίτσης Λουκάς. Επικεφαλής του Venture Capital & Private Equity. Τράπεζα Πειραιώς.
10.10 "Η σημασία των Venture Capital στα Αρχικά Στάδια της Επιχειρηματικής Δραστηριότητας. Η εμπειρία του Openfund". Φαρμάκη Τερέζα. Μέλος του Δ.Σ. του OpenFund και CIO του Venture Capital & Private Equity - Τράπεζα Πειραιώς"
10.20 "Θεσμικοί Επενδυτές, Εξαγορές-Συγχωνεύσεις στην Κρίση" Χαριτάκης Νικόλαος. Αντιπρόεδρος και Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος του ΤΑΝΕΟ
10.30 "Επενδύοντας σε ένα μεταβαλλόμενο οικονομικό περιβάλλον. Οι παγκόσμιες προοπτικές για τη βιομηχανία του Private Equity και η σχέση του με άλλα asset classes στην Ελλάδα και τα Βαλκάνια σε ένα περιβάλλον χαμηλής ανάπτυξης." Γεωργιάδης Αναστάσιος, Principal, Hermes GPE, Λονδίνο.
10.40 "Μετασχηματισμός Ελληνικής Τεχνολογικής Καινοτομίας σε Επιχειρηματική Ευκαιρία - Το Μίλι των 4 λεπτών!" Καλέκος Αθανάσιος, Venture Capitalist, Cross Atlantic Ventures, Silicon Valley.
10.50 - 11.30 Q & A
11.30 - 11.45 Διάλειμμα

2ο Πάνελ : Καινοτομία και Νέες Επιχειρήσεις (Innovation and Startups)
11.45 ¶νοιγμα 2ου πάνελ από Δραγανίδη Φώτη, Ph.D. Γενικό Διευθυντή Λειτουργιών του Κέντρου Καινοτομίας της Microsoft

ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΤΗΣ ΠΑΝΕΛ: Τσίγκος Δημήτριος, Ιδρυτής & CEO της Virtual Trip   
11.50 "Από το εργαστήριο και την έρευνα στη μετατροπή ενός "breakthrough" προϊόντος στην ελληνική και ξένη αγορά. Προβλήματα και Ευκαιρίες". Καθ. Μήτκας Περικλής. Αριστοτέλειο Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης. Τμήμα Ηλεκτρολόγων Μηχανικών και Μηχανικών Υπολογιστών. Πρώτο βραβείο σε σχετικό διαγωνισμό που πραγματοποιήθηκε στο Χάρβαρντ με το προϊόν Mertacor.
12.00 "Πετυχημένο Επιχειρηματικό Μοντέλο KORRES ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΠΡΟΪΟΝΤΑ. Επιχειρώντας εντός και εκτός της Ελληνικής Πραγματικότητας" Κορρές Γιώργος. Ιδρυτής KORRES ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΠΡΟΪΟΝΤΑ. 
12.10 "Ανταγωνιστικά Επιχειρηματικά Startups Μοντέλα στην ελληνική αγορά". Στρατάκης Δημήτρης. Συνιδρυτής και Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος. U&S UNISMACK S.A.
12.20 "Μοντέλα Επένδυσης νέων επιχειρηματικών δραστηριοτήτων στην Ελληνική Αγορά.  Προβλήματα και Ευκαιρίες για ανάπτυξη start ups".  Παλαντζιάν Ονίκ. Συνιδρυτής Capital Connect ΑΕ Διαχείρισης Αμοιβαίου Κεφαλαίου Επιχειρηματικών Συμμετοχών. 
12.30 "Από το Startup στην Ωρίμανση. Επιχειρώντας στην Παγκόσμια Αγορά" Πάρθημος Γιώργος, Ιδρυτής και CEO της Miroamer στην Αυστραλία.
12.40 - 13.10 Q & A
13.10 - 13.40 Διάλειμμα 

3ο Πάνελ: Συζήτηση Στρογγυλής Τραπέζης: "Ο Ρόλος του Κράτους για την Καινοτομία και Ανάπτυξη στην Ελλάδα. Το Θεσμικό Πλαίσιο και η Νέα Πλατφόρμα Ανάπτυξης"
ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΤΗΣ ΠΑΝΕΛ: Γουδινάκος Στράτος, Μέλος Δ.Σ. ATE Bank
13.40 "Ποιο ρόλο θα μπορούσαν να διαδραματίσουν οι τράπεζες στη νέα πλατφόρμα ανάπτυξης;" Σιώκος Σταύρος, Ph.D. Επικεφαλής του Asset Management, Wealth Management & Private Equity. Τράπεζα Πειραιώς.
13.50 "Το Corallia ως καταλύτης Καινοτομίας: Η αναπτυξιακή πορεία του cluster Νάνο/Μικροηλεκτρονικής & Ενσωματωμένων Συστημάτων (mi-Cluster)" Μακιός Βασίλης, Ph.D. Υπεύθυνος της Μονάδας Corallia 
14.00 "Από την Καινοτομία στην Παγκόσμια Επιχειρηματική Αρένα" Κατσιούλας Αθανάσιος, Σύμβουλος σε Startups Entrepreneurs και VCs, Silicon Valley

14.10 - 15.30 Συζήτηση Στρογγυλής Τραπέζης 
- Σταϊκούρας Χρήστος, Ph.D. Αναπληρωτής Υπεύθυνος Τομέα Πολιτικής Ευθύνης Οικονομίας της Νέας Δημοκρατίας
- Μαρκόπουλος Αντώνης, Ph.D., Ειδικός Γραμματέας Ψηφιακού Σχεδιασμού  
- Λογοθέτη Μαρία, Ειδική Γραμματέας Αξιοποίησης Διεθνών Προγραμμάτων Υπουργείου Εξωτερικών.
- Σιώκος Σταύρος, Ph.D. Επικεφαλής του Asset Management, Wealth Management & Private Equity. Τράπεζα Πειραιώς.
- Μακιός Βασίλης, Ph.D. Υπεύθυνος της Μονάδας Corallia
- Κατσιούλας Αθανάσιος, Σύμβουλος σε Startups Entrepreneurs και VCs, Silicon Valley
Τέλος Συνεδρίου
Σε ποιους απευθύνεται:
Το συνέδριο έχει σχεδιαστεί με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να προσφέρει πολύτιμη πληροφόρηση σε διαφορετικές επαγγελματικές κατηγορίες. Μεταξύ άλλων το συνέδριο αφορά κυρίως τους:
&Oslash;  Venture Capitalists
&Oslash;  Entrepreneurs 
&Oslash;  Επενδυτικούς Συμβούλους
&Oslash;  Χρηματοοικονομικούς Συμβούλους
&Oslash;  Θεσμικούς Επενδυτές
&Oslash;  CEOs
&Oslash;  Διευθύνοντες Συμβούλους
&Oslash;  Γενικούς Διευθυντές
&Oslash;  Ιδρυτικά Μέλη
&Oslash;  Οικονομικούς Διευθυντές/CFOs
&Oslash;  Τραπεζίτες
&Oslash;  Liquidity Managers
&Oslash;  Legal Department Executives
&Oslash;  Διαχειριστές Family Offices
&Oslash;  Private Bankers
&Oslash;  Διαχειριστές Κεφαλαίων
&Oslash;  Υπεύθυνους και Διαχειριστές των Private Equity Funds
&Oslash;  Διαχειριστές Εναλλακτικών Επενδύσεων
&Oslash;  Partners
&Oslash;  Αναλυτές
&Oslash;  Φοιτητές 

Δυνατότητα έκπτωσης σε περίπτωση περισσότερων συμμετεχόντων από τον ίδιο οργανισμό.
Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες παρακαλώ επικοινωνήστε με τον κ. Τριανταφυλλάκη Αθανάσιο στο
+30-210.6846329 ή κάντε την εγγραφή σας μέσω του site στο www.private-equity.gr

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

ΔΕΛΤΙΟΤΥΠΟΥ*1**ο** Private Equity* *Συνέδριο**26 Οκτωβρίου 2010,**Γεννάδειος Σχολή (Αναπήρων Πολέμου 9) –Κολωνάκι.*http://*www.**private-**equity.**gr*
Για πρώτη φορά στην Ελλάδα διοργανώθηκε το PrivateEquityForum με τεράστια επιτυχία και με τη συμμετοχή 180 συνέδρων μεταξύ άλλων τραπεζιτών, venturecapitalists, νέους επιχειρηματίες, συμβούλους επιχειρήσεων, πτυχιακούς και μεταπτυχιακούς φοιτητές, αξιωματούχων κρατικών οργανισμών, διαχειριστών κεφαλαίων, επικεφαλής familyoffices και άλλων. 

Κοινό σημείο που έγινε αποδεκτό από όλους τους ομιλητές είναι οι τεράστιες δυνατότητες που έχουν οι νέοι επιχειρηματίες της Ελλάδος να πετύχουν και να ξεπεράσουν τα γεωγραφικά φυσικά σύνορα. 

Στο *πρώτο πάνελ,* συζητήθηκαν οι λόγοι που η τεχνολογική καινοτομία, η εμπορική επιτυχία και το venture capital έχουν περιορισμένη επιτυχία στην Ελλάδα. Σύμφωνα με τον κ. Καλέκο, βετεράνο στο είδος του VentureCapitalμε εμπειρία άνω των 30 ετών στη συγκεκριμένη βιομηχανία,  τα Ελληνικά venture funds είναι πολύ μικρά και οι  Έλληνες venture capitalists δεν έχουν πείρα με εταιρείες υψηλής τεχνολογίας ενώ ταυτόχρονα τα κεφάλαια υψηλού ρίσκου τελικά δεν ρισκάρουν! Δόθηκε έμφαση επίσης από τη κ. Φαρμάκη στο πόσο πίσω έχει μείνει η Ελλάδα στη βιομηχανία των startups καθώς οι επενδύσεις έναντι του ΑΕΠ της ανέρχονται στο 0,002% σε σχέση με αυτό της Αγγλίας που φτάνει το 0,224% του ΑΕΠ της. 

Ο κ. Πηλίτσης ανέφερε ότι προϋπόθεση για επιτυχία είναι ο συνδυασμός 3 παραγόντων: α) Το Διεθνές knowhow – τεχνογνωσία PrivateEquity/VentureCapital, β) Κατανόηση τρόπου λειτουργίας των Ελλήνων Επιχειρηματιών και γ) Εμπειρία στους συγκεκριμένους Κλάδους/Αγορές. Ο κ. Γεωργιάδης επεσήμανε ότι οι ελληνικές εταιρείες θα χρειαστούν πολύ σύντομα ιδιωτικά επενδυτικά κεφάλαια καθώς και υποστήριξη σε θέματα στρατηγικής ανάπτυξης εκτός της ελληνικής αγοράς. 

Στο *δεύτερο πάνελ*, οι ακροατές του συνεδρίου είχαν το προνόμιο να ακούσουν αληθινά επιχειρηματικά μοντέλα από αξιόλογους επιτυχημένους νέους έλληνες επιχειρηματίες τόσο από την Ελλάδα, όσο και από την Αυστραλία και Αγγλία. Ο κ. Κορρές έκανε σαφές ότι μεταξύ άλλων, λόγω της εκτεταμένης χρήσης των βοτάνων στα προϊόντα του, παρέχει τη δυνατότητα απασχόλησης σε εργαζόμενους σε πολλές περιοχές της Ελλάδος δημιουργώντας ταυτόχρονα καινοτόμα προϊόντα με εμπορική επιτυχία παγκοσμίως. Ο κ. Πάρθημος έδωσε την εικόνα της προσωπικής του προσπάθειας μεγαλώνοντας μία εταιρεία τεχνολογίας στην παγκόσμια αγορά με έδρα την Αυστραλία. Ο κ. Μήτκας επεσήμανε ότι θα πρέπει να υπάρξει γεφύρωση των επιχειρήσεων με τα πανεπιστήμια στην ελληνική αγορά. Ο κ. Παλατζιάν μετέφερε την εμπειρία του από δύο διαφορετικές οπτικές γωνίες, του entrepreneurκαι του VentureCapitalistενώ ο κ. Στρατάκης έδωσε την εικόνα του πως είναι μία εταιρεία στη Θεσσαλονίκη μπορεί και δημιουργεί ένα προϊόν πρωτότυπο με παγκόσμια εμβέλεια.

Στο *τρίτο πάνελ-Συζήτηση Στρογγυλής* *Τραπέζης*, συμμετείχαν παράγοντες του κράτους και της αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης καθώς και της αγοράς από την Ελλάδα και τη SiliconValley. Ο κ. Σταικούρας από την αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση και η κ. Λογοθέτη Ειδ. Γραμματέας Αξιοποίησης Διεθνών Προγραμμάτων του ΥΠ.ΕΞ  κατέστησαν σαφές ότι η υποστήριξή τους σε ενέργειες που αφορούν την καινοτομία και την επιχειρηματικότητα είναι δεδομένη για την ανάπτυξη της ελληνικής οικονομίας αλλά και την ανάπτυξη της επιχειρηματικής κουλτούρας στη χώρα μας.

Ο κ. Σιώκος, επικεφαλής του PrivateEquity, AssetManagementκαι WealthManagementτης Τράπεζας Πειραιώς αναφέρθηκε μεταξύ άλλων στα θεσμικά προβλήματα που υπάρχουν στην ελληνική αγορά, όπως έλλειψη νομικών γνώσεων και δομής, απόλυτα αρνητική υποδομή για επενδύσεις, έλλειψη εκπαίδευσης και εμπειρίας και έντονη γραφειοκρατία. Ο καθηγητής κ. Μακιός, αναφέρθηκε στο Corallia την Ελληνική Πρωτοβουλία Συνεργατικών Σχηματισμών (Clusters) ως εργαλείο ενίσχυσης της Καινοτομίας, της Επιχειρηματικότητας και της Εξωστρέφειας. Ο κ. Κατσιούλας, σύμβουλος σε Startups Entrepreneurs και VCs στη Silicon Valley επεσήμανε ότι η Ελλάδα έχει το ανθρώπινο δυναμικό που θα μπορούσε να δημιουργήσει και να σταθεί επάξια στο παγκόσμιο χώρο εάν θα εκμεταλλευόταν την τεχνολογία για την δημιουργία μίας ανταγωνιστικής πλατφόρμας ανάπτυξης. 

H Financial-Academy ξεκίνησε τις δραστηριότητές της τον Ιούνιο του 2010 με σκοπό να παρέχει εκπαίδευση στους επαγγελματίες της αγοράς από άλλους καταξιωμένους επαγγελματίες που δραστηριοποιούνται είτε στην ελληνική αγορά είτε εκτός αυτής. Σκοπός της εταιρείας είναι να δημιουργήσει το κατάλληλο πεδίο γρήγορης επιμόρφωσης  γνωστικών αντικειμένων με σκοπό την εφαρμογή τους στην πράξη από τους συμμετέχοντες στα επιμορφωτικά σεμινάρια.


Το συνέδριο με τίτλο "*Μετατρέποντας την Κρίση σε Ευκαιρίες για την Ελλάδα*" ανέδειξε πετυχημένα τις τεράστιες ευκαιρίες που υπάρχουν για τη χώρα μας και συγκεκριμένα κατά την περίοδο της κρίσης. 
To συνέδριο πραγματοποιήθηκε με την υποστήριξη της *Πειραιώς* *Equity**Advisors** της* *Τράπεζας Πειραιώς*, της *ΝΟΚΙΑ* της *PEPSICO**,* του *ΤΑΝΕΟ* και με υποστηρικτές το *Ελληνο-Αμερικανικό Εμπορικό Επιμελητήριο* και την *Ένωση Θεσμικών Επενδυτών.*

*Online* *Χορηγοί**:* Derivatives.gr & Capital.gr
*Online* *Υποστηρικτές**:* Kariera.grVRS, Tradeview, nautilia.gr, wtmnews.gr, Palo.gr
*Business Analytics* *Χορηγός**:* Inventive
*Χορηγός**Δημοσίων**Σχέσεων**:* Action Global Communications
*Χορηγός Τηλεόρασης*: Channel 9
*Χορηγός Ραδιοφώνου*: Ράδιο 989
*Χορηγοί Έντυπης Επικοινωνίας*: InternationalHeraldTribune & Κεφάλαιο
*Χορηγός Εκτυπώσεων*: All4Ad
*Επιστημονικοί Συνεργάτες*: Alba, Οικονομικό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών, Ελληνική Εταιρεία Συστημικών Μελετών.



http://*www.**private-**equity.**gr*

----------

